# vmware



## cajunman4life (Dec 28, 2008)

I installed emulators/vmware3, ran vmware-wizard, created the virtual machine, then when I try to run vmware I get the following error:



> Setting TMPDIR=/var/tmp.
> XIO:  fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server ":0.0"
> after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.



A little bit more info:
uname -a:


> FreeBSD (machinename) 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #0: Sun Dec 21 10:52:29 MST 2008     root@(machinename):/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FB2  i386



sysctl compat:


> compat.linux.oss_version: 198144
> compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
> compat.linux.osname: Linux



pkg_info | grep linux:


> linux-atk-1.9.1     Accessibility Toolkit, Linux/i386 binary
> linux-cairo-1.0.2   Linux cairo binary
> linux-expat-1.95.8  Linux/i386 binary port of Expat XML-parsing library
> linux-flashplugin-9.0r151 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
> ...



So, my question is... anyone ever gotten the above error, and how can I fix it? I'm using 7-STABLE and forced linux_base to f8 (as shown above).

Perhaps when I get a bit more time I should put linux_base back to fc4 and see if that helps any...


----------



## vermaden (Dec 28, 2008)

Use QEMU mate, VMware 3 is crap that works only on SINGLE CPU/CORE configurations, if you have a dual core CPU its useless, and outdated at the same time.

You can use this HOWTO: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=175


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm using qemu, but wanted to try vmware just for fun. It's a single cpu/core system I'm using it on, so it doesn't matter about that.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 28, 2008)

I dunno if you would be able to get it working on 7.x series, propability 6.x is little more up to task to run vmware 3, you should check NetBSD which has Xen 3.3 or also check OpenSolaris with xVM (Xen) or VirtualBox 2.x.


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh well, thanks anyways. I may try NetBSD sometime to try Xen, but don't feel like switching the OS on my workstation just now. So I'll stick with qemu and wait until FreeBSD introduces full Xen support then.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 6, 2009)

Some days ago I read a mail on the german bsd-questions list that it is possible to run VMWare 3 on FreeBSD 6.x and 7.x.

You can ask Hellmuth Michaelis (hm ATTT kts.org) what is needed to run it.

And please tell us afterwards!


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 6, 2009)

lem@, I will get in touch with Hellmuth and report back if I learn anything. Thanks


----------

